# [SUPER URGENT]Gaming laptop 60-65 k



## flyingcow (Jan 20, 2016)

1) What is your budget? (INR or USD)
60k


2) What size & weight consideration (if any) would you prefer?
Netbook; 11" - 10” screen or less
Thin and Light; 12" - 14" screen
Mainstream; 15" - 16" screen
Desktop Replacement; 17"+ screen
15-16inch


3) What are the primary tasks you will be performing with this notebook? 
Games like csgo, dota 2, gta v, witcher 3, newly realeased games etc, modded skyrim
Auto cad, java, cpp, android stuff etc

5) Any typical configuration in your mind you're eying for ?
Y50-70 and gl552jx 

4) Are there any brands that you prefer or any you really don't like?
a. Like:asus lenovo hp
b. Dislike:acer, toshiba, dell


6) Anything else you would like to say?
Screen resolution ( 768p (HD) / 900p / 1080p (Full HD) )
Battery back up ( normal (3-4hrs) / extended (5-7hrs) )
Purchase place ( Online (eg - flipkart, infibeam) / Local / Abroad (do mention the country) )

1080 p screen. 720p not preferred
Would be good to have additional slot for ssd
Warranty preferred but not a must, 
Cant import from abroad


Hello sir,
I had decided to go with the asus gl 552jx on ebay from garg enterprises but the listing has sadly ended, theres one more listing on paytm which im skeptic about. The second one i have in mind is lenovo y5070 w/ 4720 and 960 2 gig ddr5.. Only problem being tn display and 5400 rpm hdd which is available for 59k on ebay, again garg enterprises...
Could you guys please tell me about warranty and info about y5070 model? 
Also it has small thai letters on keyboard on bottom right side, which i dont have any problem with
This will be my first purchase from ebay, bit worried, would there be any problems? Advices? Thanks

- - - Updated - - -

Bump, please help guys, gotta order it before it goes out of stock

Edit: forgot to post linkhttps://m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=231799060568


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 20, 2016)

GL552JX from ebay


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2016)

GL552JX from Paytm just because currently in ebay it is listed as having seller warranty

In Paytm, the laptop costs 75k but you will get 10k cashback in paytm wallet (which you can transfer to your bank account from its app if you wish). You will get 1 year Asus India warranty, also pre installed Win10 & 8GB RAM


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 21, 2016)

What about y5070? Ive seen y50 display panel irl and i dont think its as bad as people claim,, and its 59k with manufacturer warranty, and has 960 m dddr5, wpuldnt this be suitable as my primary task is gaming?
Also im leaning towards lenovo because of its form factpr, its very thinner compared to asus(college student here). Any thoughts?

- - - Updated - - -



anupam_pb said:


> GL552JX from Paytm just because currently in ebay it is listed as having seller warranty
> 
> In Paytm, the laptop costs 75k but you will get 10k cashback in paytm wallet (which you can transfer to your bank account from its app if you wish). You will get 1 year Asus India warranty, also pre installed Win10 & 8GB RAM


Will cashback work on COD too?
Also the price has changed to 79 k, after cashback 69.x k
So is 10k more than y50 worth? Going with 950m ddr3 ?

*m.ebay.in/itm?itemId=231799060568


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 21, 2016)

Lenovo has great specs for gaming but after 2 years, Lenovo laptops starts to give problems. 
I personally own Lenovo Y500 which is 3 years old. There are many problems in it, for resolving them I have to change motherboard, which costs 20k. A friend of mine has Z500, his laptop's display started giving problems few months back & had to be replaced for 6k

I know 3 people who own Y50(almost 1 year old now), of which one laptop's hinge broke within few months (repaired for free). So after all these experiences, I never going to buy a Lenovo laptop again 

That is why I'm suggesting GL552JX, which I'm personally considering to buy. GTX960M is better than 950M, also it has DDR3 memory but 4GB DDR3 ~ 2GB DDR5. Also ASUS one has 7200rpm HDD with an additional slot for SSD. Lenovo still uses TN display(better than earlier Y50) but still Asus one's screen is much better (Source: Notebookcheck)

Finally the choice is yours, Y50 is better for gaming & is a VFM laptop for its on paper specs

- - - Updated - - -

A different seller has it for 75k
*paytm.com/shop/p/asus-gl552jx-cn316t-90nb07z1-m04500-core-i7-4th-gen-8-gb-1-tb-39-62-cm-15-6-windows-10-4-gb-black-grey-LAPASUS-GL552JXAMAZ291046C1131A5?psearch=organic%7Cundefined%7Cgl552jx%7Cgrid

- - - Updated - - -

If you are buying Y50, do buy extended warranty from nearby Lenovo showroom. 2 years warranty comes at 5k


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 21, 2016)

Dat y50 at 59 k is so tempting man, i have a friend with asus, he tells me to never buy asus, he had problems with his laptop, but i think there wont be any problems with rog.
I also am thinking to add 1tb hybrid sshd 5400rpm..any thoughts on these?
I want to go with lenovo, please dont think that im ignoring your post, thanks for the advice bro


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 21, 2016)

flyingcow said:


> Dat y50 at 59 k is so tempting man, i have a friend with asus, he tells me to never buy asus, he had problems with his laptop, but i think there wont be any problems with rog.
> I also am thinking to add 1tb hybrid sshd 5400rpm..any thoughts on these?
> I want to go with lenovo, please dont think that im ignoring your post, thanks for the advice bro



The screen on both these laptop is ok.
First ask if Y50 will be honoured for warranty.

You can replace IPS 1080p screen for both around $80

Add an SSD OF around 250 GB


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 22, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> The screen on both these laptop is ok.
> First ask if Y50 will be honoured for warranty.
> 
> You can replace IPS 1080p screen for both around $80
> ...



Yes, it does have manufcturer warranty, ive asked, 
I have plans to replace screen in future, also how can i add ssd? It only has one hdd i believe, 
Thanks for repky


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 22, 2016)

flyingcow said:


> Yes, it does have manufcturer warranty, ive asked,
> I have plans to replace screen in future, also how can i add ssd? It only has one hdd i believe,
> Thanks for repky



Buy a 500 GB SSD at least or 
Go for 256 GB Extreme Pro.

And put the HDD in enclosure.

In case of ROG you can add M.2 SSD


----------



## kkn13 (Jan 22, 2016)

Y50 is the best choice as others suggested
I wouldnt advice HP or Dell because I am facing loads of issues with them while my brothers Y510p is fine in comparison
that being said,no brand is perfect but Lenovo has slightly better quality


----------



## Mr.wave (Jan 22, 2016)

you can try this if you have source from US.

DELL Inspiron i7559-2512BLK Gaming Laptop Intel Core i7 6700HQ (2.60 GHz) 8 GB Memory 1 TB HDD 8 GB SSD NVIDIA GeForce GTX 960M 4 GB GDDR5 15.6" Windows 10 Home 64-Bit - Newegg.com


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 23, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> That is why I'm suggesting GL552JX, which I'm personally considering to buy. GTX960M is better than 950M, also it has DDR3 memory but 4GB DDR3 ~ 2GB DDR5. Also ASUS one has 7200rpm HDD with an additional slot for SSD. Lenovo still uses TN display(better than earlier Y50) but still Asus one's screen is much better (Source: Notebookcheck)


All Lenovo y50 models since November last year uses IPS panel
4GB DDR3 is nothing compared to 2 GB DDDR5 . The measly GTX 950 is not powerful enough to properly utilize more than 2GB of VRAM, be it DDR3 or DDR5. Even the desktop GTX 960 has problem utilizing all 4GB VRAM on its 4GB variants. 
Stop spreading misleading ideas about build quality of Lenovo laptops. How can you be so sure about ASUS laptop's build quality when you havent even used them. 

People like you are cancer to online tech forums .  This forum should let us flag users as troll so that they dont lie and mislead other members.
There are more people complaining about Lenovo build quality because majority of gamers buy Lenovo. If there are 10,000 Lenovo y50 in the market, at least 100 or so are bound to be facing problems. And these 100 ppl will be spamming forums with their problems , giving the impresion that a paricular brand X has problems. 
You wont find people complaining about MSI or ASUS gaming laptops because these laptops are new in the market, like 1-2yr old at the most. Wait another year or so when these users starts facing problems in their laptops, something which is normal for all laptops. Lenovo y series laptops have been around for ages, they are relics , the only laptop option for gamers in India since like 2012.

PS. I am not a Lenovo fanboy. The only laptops i have owned are Dell and HP (i've made several posts about them here). Both have given me lots of problems but i dnt ***** about them cuz laptops are always prone to problems. i use them for 90 degree Celsius gaming and 24/7 torrenting.
Lenovo has earned a lot of flak due to the amount of people complaining about it, which is understandable and normal, considering how popular it is....but seeing all these people jumping into MSI and ASUS bandwagon like crazy, just appalls me.

PS.2. When you are giving "Source", do actually give the Source/link. Just saying your source was from Notebookcheck doesnt mean anything. You have to give the link, so that we ourselves can see it, verify the date of review, the model number of the machines tested etc etc etc


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 23, 2016)

mikael_schiffer said:


> All Lenovo y50 models since November last year uses IPS panel
> 4GB DDR3 is nothing compared to 2 GB DDDR5 . The measly GTX 950 is not powerful enough to properly utilize more than 2GB of VRAM, be it DDR3 or DDR5. Even the desktop GTX 960 has problem utilizing all 4GB VRAM on its 4GB variants.
> Stop spreading misleading ideas about build quality of Lenovo laptops. How can you be so sure about ASUS laptop's build quality when you havent even used them.
> 
> ...



I am ascertaining the fact about 960>950
But the laptop y50 mentioned here is from Garg.enterprises ebay.
It has a TN display and those are pathetic compared to my Y510p

I have Asus GL552JX and it's a decent machine.

About the IPS Panels Y50 UHD has those priced for ₹89k.
Believe 960m and UHD are useless combination.
For UHD you need atleast 970m.

So please carefully go through the thread


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 23, 2016)

i am using y510p i5 from 1.5 years problem free


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 24, 2016)

Thanks for all of your suggestions guys 
I have finally ordered a y5070 from ebay
I didnt feel it justified spending more money for lower gpu
Ultimately, gpu is only thing that matters in gaming rig i believe.
thanks [MENTION=88645]Jaskanwar Singh[/MENTION],  [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION],  [MENTION=1376]mikael_schiffer[/MENTION], [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION],  [MENTION=145127]Mr.wave[/MENTION] [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 24, 2016)

flyingcow said:


> Thanks for all of your suggestions guys
> I have finally ordered a y5070 from ebay
> I didnt feel it justified spending more money for lower gpu
> Ultimately, gpu is only thing that matters in gaming rig i believe.
> thanks [MENTION=88645]Jaskanwar Singh[/MENTION],  [MENTION=266361]kunalgujarathi[/MENTION],  [MENTION=1376]mikael_schiffer[/MENTION], [MENTION=60562]anupam_pb[/MENTION],  [MENTION=145127]Mr.wave[/MENTION] [MENTION=184724]kkn13[/MENTION]



Add an SSD 250 GB at least and put the hdd in external casing.
SSD makes a hell lot of difference


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 24, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Add an SSD 250 GB at least and put the hdd in external casing.
> SSD makes a hell lot of difference



Hey, i was thinking of adding ssd or hybrid hdd....but
256 gig is too low even when using ext hard disk
Im assuming 200 will be left for me after os and stuff.. 4-5 games will fill it easily, some movies and tv series
512 + hdd would suffice me, but its 12k 
Also im afraid about writing things on ssd makes its lifetime less? Like im also using it as primary drive, then all the writing on it will shorten its lifestyle? Or no

Second option is sshd or hybrid, its 6k for 1tb 5400rpm, its boot times are ssd like and opening chrome, after effects , autocad etc but normal copy times are standard 5400 rpm like

Third is 7200rpm, which has slow boot up times etc, but will produce more heat and will eat thru the battery fast

Im in a bind here guys, please help me
Im thinking of going with sshd in 2-3 months and then putting 512 gb ssd , in 2 years, when prices drop hopefully to 7-8k...halp


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 25, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> I am ascertaining the fact about 960>950
> But the laptop y50 mentioned here is from Garg.enterprises ebay.
> It has a TN display and those are pathetic compared to my Y510p
> 
> ...


I went through the thread properly.
Your post still does not explain why u said that 4GB DDR3 is better than 2Gb DDR5

@OP
Do not go for SSHD. They are a dying specie. It came with a whiff, and died with a whimper. No one with a sane mind is going for SSHD these days. 
Get a 128GB SSD for Rs5,000-6000 . Dont give too much emphasis on  Seq write speed. *You will need to focus on the Seq Read speed.* Get the cheapest SSD with  450,480,500,535,550 Mbps  Read speed. Read speed will determine your Windows and App load speed and your game loading speed. Budgest SSDs usually have 180 to 380 Seq Write speed. 

Regarding the lifetime, it will outlive your laptop, dont worry. Laptops usually have a lifetime of 3yrs, specially for gamers since we keep it running hot all the time. After 3yrs you are probably looking at it like your nagging wife whom you cant get rid off. Just make sure you *dont defrag your SSD.* Unless you do non stop read write tasks like those workstations (who are hardcore HDD users), your SSD will work fine. This is 2016. SSD quality is pretty good now.

Get a small SSD(128 or 256) and a slow 4800rpm or 5400rpm HDD. Install only your currently playing games on SSD. After finishing it, uninstall it. You will always have the setup files in your HDD or ext HDD anyways.

Remember, you dont have to install ALL your softwares on the SSD. For example, i have AutoCad 2015, which we use for our currently under construction house. We use it like once a month or when engineer guy comes over. After few months i may even uninstall it. I dont need this huge a$$ software on my SSD. Softwares that should go to SSD are:
1) Word processors
2) Your go to Programming softwares
3) Web browsers, Softwares that run in the background like Antivirus, utorrent (lol every MB counts)

Most people make do with 80 GB to 100GB of C:\ partition
Remaining 114 or so GB from your 128GB SSD whould be enough for the 2-3  AAA games you play these days .


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 25, 2016)

mikael_schiffer said:


> I went through the thread properly.
> Your post still does not explain why u said that 4GB DDR3 is better than 2Gb DDR5
> 
> @OP
> ...



Are you saying get 256 gb ssd and an ext. Hdd right?
Because i think y50 doesn have 2 slots for storage.
How could i add 5400 rpm hdd +128gb ssd?
I already have an external 1tb hdd, which i can use as storage, but id like to have movies and tv series on my laptop too, so only 256 gb ssd wont suffice for me..
Im thinking of waitig some time wehn 512 gig ssd becomes sub 7-8k...
About sshd? Whats wrong with them? Laptop already comes with 5400 hdd...so isnt NAND storage plus 1tb isnt good?
 Thanks,

Mobile typing sory


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 27, 2016)

flyingcow said:


> Are you saying get 256 gb ssd and an ext. Hdd right?
> Because i think y50 doesn have 2 slots for storage.
> How could i add 5400 rpm hdd +128gb ssd?
> I already have an external 1tb hdd, which i can use as storage, but id like to have movies and tv series on my laptop too, so only 256 gb ssd wont suffice for me..
> ...


SSHD has a small ssd for caching purposes... Overall it gives better performance than HDD but nowhere near SSD. 

Y50 has only 1 sata slot, no odd too... You can buy 512GB SSD after a year, maybe (like i did)... Prices will drop in a year


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 27, 2016)

[MENTION=1376]mikael_schiffer[/MENTION] : I agree that there are more number of Lenovo users than asus n msi ones but that doesn't hide the fact that Lenovo laptops create problems after a year or 2

My laptop was running fine for almost 2.5 years. Ok i game a lot, so consider other users... Among my friends who have Z series n G series laptop, who game on their laptops just sometimes (that too fifa) they have also faced problems (most common one is hinge issue, which even my local service centre guy admitted that most Lenovo laptops come to service centre with that problem) 

As gaming is not a major usage scenario for my friends, how will you explain why their laptops are creating problems 

As far as that "source" thing is concerned, check display tests in reviews of Y50(860M model for TN display) & GL552JX (IPS display Y50 costs 85k, my friend recently bought TN + 960M at 78k from showroom) 

Also my laptop rarely touches 90C (even while gaming, it settles at 85C,usually)


----------



## flyingcow (Jan 27, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> SSHD has a small ssd for caching purposes... Overall it gives better performance than HDD but nowhere near SSD.
> 
> Y50 has only 1 sata slot, no odd too... You can buy 512GB SSD after a year, maybe (like i did)... Prices will drop in a year



Okay, now ill go with 512 ssd later...also, this y50 model has a better screen than older y50? No? Even though. It still sucks


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 27, 2016)

flyingcow said:


> Okay, now ill go with 512 ssd later...also, this y50 model has a better screen than older y50? No? Even though. It still sucks



You seem have received your laptop... Congrats 

I would recommend buying additional 2 years warranty (costs 5k generally)


----------



## kunalgujarathi (Jan 27, 2016)

anupam_pb said:


> SSHD has a small ssd for caching purposes... Overall it gives better performance than HDD but nowhere near SSD.
> 
> Y50 has only 1 sata slot, no odd too... You can buy 512GB SSD after a year, maybe (like i did)... Prices will drop in a year



Can't you install it Caddy bay?
Swap the DVD by SSD?


----------



## omega44-xt (Jan 28, 2016)

kunalgujarathi said:


> Can't you install it Caddy bay?
> Swap the DVD by SSD?


There's no dvd drive in Y50

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## mikael_schiffer (Jan 31, 2016)

Dude, i have owned a HP G6 2005x... i have had bad experience with it. After 1 yr (thats the warranty period) it gave me all the problems in the world, wifi spoiled, display going reddish (which i had to bang it to make it normal) and the entire motherboard conking out. Had to spend Rs11,000 at HP Service Centre, after they kept it for repairs for nearly 8 friggin months. _If anyone has the divine right to rant and scream insults at HP, its me._ *But i dont*, because i know that if other HP users had even half the problems i faced, HP wouldnt be the company it is today. 

 My friend in my hostel bought the same-ish model after 6 months but with nVidia GPU. He had problems from Day 1, that is wifi not working. Thankfully he was still covered in warranty (it was Day 1 problem after all heheh) and had it repaired for free. 
But then, there were probably 10+ other students in my batch alone who didnt have any problems with HP laptops. Yes we all bought HP because well, our residential college was in a small town which had only HP service centre.


Now me and that friend could have flamed all over tech sites about our problems. People would have read it, and said  _"Man, that HP G6 2000 series must be cr@p, so much complaints.. DAY 1 problem??, wow thats like EA". _In reality , that G6 2000 series was big hit and it sold a lot, so much that stores ran out of it (yup i read it in some forums). Cmon, a laptop with *decent* dedicated GPU for Rs33,000?? That was a shocker for 2012. I could virtually hear all IIT freshers running for it. I finished Tomb Raider 2013 and Crysis 2 smoothly on that laptop, which i find amazing to this day.

Popular models will always have more bad reps, because people having problems are more prone to lash it out on the internet than those who are having a pretty good experience. God knows how many people created forum accounts just because they had problems. Will you create a new forum account if you were having a pleasant experience? No right?

Another example is the amount of flames Samsung Galaxy S3 got, but no one talked about LG Optimus G (its competition)..because hardly anyone bought the LG Optimus G, which, had its share of problems equaling the Galaxy S3.

Just posting this long post so others would read it and be aware in the future when they come across people who criticize certain products.


----------



## Jaskanwar Singh (Jan 31, 2016)

my g6 2005ax is working since 3.5 years, even installed windows 10 on it.  
though i am not using it anymore.


----------



## omega44-xt (Feb 1, 2016)

mikael_schiffer said:


> Dude, i have owned a HP G6 2005x... i have had bad experience with it. After 1 yr (thats the warranty period) it gave me all the problems in the world, wifi spoiled, display going reddish (which i had to bang it to make it normal) and the entire motherboard conking out. Had to spend Rs11,000 at HP Service Centre, after they kept it for repairs for nearly 8 friggin months. _If anyone has the divine right to rant and scream insults at HP, its me._ *But i dont*, because i know that if other HP users had even half the problems i faced, HP wouldnt be the company it is today.



Ok here's the statistics.... Except me, I know 3 more people who have Y500 & all of them have got some problems or other (Problems started after 2 years, for most including me, after a year for one guy) The guy whose Y500 started giving problems after just a year changed his laptop after using it for a year more(coz he's super rich). One guy's right side ports are not working(3.5mm & a usb). Now I know 3 people who have Y50 860M model, 2 of them have got issues after/within 1 year of usage (webcam issue for 1 & hinge broke completely for other) & also I know a friend who recently bought Y50 960M model.

And almost all my friends who have G series, have hinge issue, but they don't bother repairing it (or complaining in forums) because they can still use it without much issues (many don't even know that its a problem & can be sorted out for free in warranty) (The hinge issue in Lenovo laptops has been acknowledged by my local service centre guy)

So I'm just not complaining because of my laptop's experience... I live in a hostel, so I get to hear all these stuffs ...

And yeah HP also gives problems, but you have already mentioned, not everyone gets it. I know many people who own HP laptop, some got minor issues like hinge, ethernet port not working, but only 2 of them have got very serious issues (one of them threw away his laptop & bought another HP one, coz he knows he just had bad luck with the first one)

Then there are few guys with Asus & many with Dell (never heard of major issues in those 2, mostly works without any problems)


----------

